# Snowfall predictions all wrong



## TimR (Dec 9, 2017)

Predictions were about 4-5”...boy were they off, by a factor of 2. Power out for over 24+ hrs so far. Got down to 55 inside last night, no wood stove in apt over garage. Mistake #1. 
This morning I remembered I had a small electric heater...but I hadn’t started generator in over a year. Mistake #2.
Took about a half hour and last bit of starter fluid till finally kept running. 32 deg outside and 64 inside, things improving.
Took side by side out to check roads and take some pics. Decided to drive down off the mountain and get more gas for generator. Coming back, got stuck halfway up a steep section with asphalt. Realized chains were up in shop 15 min walk up drive. Just really enjoy putting chains on while laying on side, in wet snow.

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 1 | Informative 1 | Sincere 7


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 9, 2017)

Yikes it is bad enough for us that are used to it but it has to be bad for those caught by surprise.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## rocky1 (Dec 9, 2017)

On a positive note, it'll all be gone in north Georgia in a day or two! Were you up there closer to Canada, you might have to live with it until April.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 9, 2017)

We have about 5-7" right now....
Playing in it with the grand kiddoe...



 
Titanaboa snow snake...



 
Makin a snow fort...

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 5


----------



## DKMD (Dec 9, 2017)

Beautiful scenery, Tim!


----------



## Tclem (Dec 10, 2017)

6” down here in Mississippi. Had a couple inches 9 years ago. Most any of us have ever seen here. Even old people can’t rrmember snow like this. Guess global warming is real

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## rocky1 (Dec 10, 2017)

Had 2 - 3 inches in Biloxi back in '77, damn near shut Keesler AFB. Had 70 wrecks on base in under 2 hours.


----------



## Ralph Muhs (Dec 10, 2017)

TimR said:


> Predictions were about 4-5”...boy were they off, by a factor of 2. Power out for over 24+ hrs so far. Got down to 55 inside last night, no wood stove in apt over garage. Mistake #1.
> This morning I remembered I had a small electric heater...but I hadn’t started generator in over a year. Mistake #2.
> Took about a half hour and last bit of starter fluid till finally kept running. 32 deg outside and 64 inside, things improving.
> Took side by side out to check roads and take some pics. Decided to drive down off the mountain and get more gas for generator. Coming back, got stuck halfway up a steep section with asphalt. Realized chains were up in shop 15 min walk up drive. Just really enjoy putting chains on while laying on side, in wet snow.
> View attachment 138139 View attachment 138140 View attachment 138141


Heh, did you ever contact my brother-in-law in Blairsville? He is coming here tomorrow and staying for a few days. He is not exactly a woodworker, but he has a sawmill. He is certainly a jack-of-all trades and has done a lot to different things.


----------



## Ralph Muhs (Dec 10, 2017)

ripjack13 said:


> We have about 5-7" right now....
> Playing in it with the grand kiddoe...
> 
> View attachment 138148
> ...


Bart didn't get more than a dusting in Guilford!

Enjoying December in West Virginia, sitting by the fireplace and watching daylight arrive and illuminating the distant snow covered mountains. Remember that pile of hemlock lumber? Well it is being used to build a playhouse for my grandchildren. And some of it is being used in my workshop to panel the new room I use for turning, whittling, and carving. Heading for Jamaica on December 20 and returning January 18. Planning to be back in Connecticut in February. In Ct, I have two bathrooms to tile and a sailboat to build. Looks like two knees are to be replaced in March! Should be a challenge!


----------



## Tclem (Dec 10, 2017)

rocky1 said:


> Had 2 - 3 inches in Biloxi back in '77, damn near shut Keesler AFB. Had 70 wrecks on base in under 2 hours.


Been there a lot. 403rd. Avionics. About 2 hours from there now.


----------



## sprucegum (Dec 10, 2017)

Hey we finally got enough to shovel off from the front steps, I've gotten by with a broom so far this season. Went and found my Charlie Brown Christmas tree yesterday, wife was glad to get it in before the snow. I refuse to pay the price of a good 10" table saw blade for a tree that we will toss out in a couple of weeks so we just wander around the property until we find one with a few limbs on it. This years was the top of a 30' balsam fir, I got 3 eight foot logs out of the butt that should mill out 8 or 10 2x4's next spring.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## gman2431 (Dec 10, 2017)

Looks like this week our lake effect snow is gonna ramp up. Wana see bad predictions? These folks can never guess what will call outta it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## sprucegum (Dec 10, 2017)

gman2431 said:


> Looks like this week our lake effect snow is gonna ramp up. Wana see bad predictions? These folks can never guess what will call outta it.


We get a little of that from Champlain and sometimes all the way from your part of the world but nothing like you guys get. When we get a big one it is usually a nor'easter which happens when a weather system moves out over the Atlantic then comes back at us from the North East. There used to be a stinky paper mill in Berlin NH which is well to the north east of us, occasionally you could smell the mill here, when that happened people would say " I smelled Berlin this morning we are going to get a big one". Now we check the weather online.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## barry richardson (Dec 10, 2017)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## gman2431 (Dec 10, 2017)

sprucegum said:


> We get a little of that from Champlain and sometimes all the way from your part of the world but nothing like you guys get. When we get a big one it is usually a nor'easter which happens when a weather system moves out over the Atlantic then comes back at us from the North East. There used to be a stinky paper mill in Berlin NH which is well to the north east of us, occasionally you could smell the mill here, when that happened people would say " I smelled Berlin this morning we are going to get a big one". Now we check the weather online.



I live right on the lakeshore so we get pounded. I work about 45 miles inland and can leave the house to 10 in of snow and show up at work to a dusting. Right around 20 some odd miles inland it dies right out. Kinda ery driving home some days and right around this little town there will be a huge wall that looks like a massive front but its just the lake effect looming and ya drive right into a blizzard. The joys of driving to work in winter...

Reactions: Like 3 | Sincere 1


----------



## rocky1 (Dec 10, 2017)

Tclem said:


> Been there a lot. 403rd. Avionics. About 2 hours from there now.



I was Civil Engineering... Put in for Electronics Aircraft Mechanics on my dream sheet, they made me a plumber and sent me to the largest electronics training base in the free world. Needless to say, I was NOT impressed with Uncle Sam's Air Force.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CWS (Dec 10, 2017)

@rocky1 It could of been worse, trust me.


----------



## rocky1 (Dec 10, 2017)

Ever spent 8 hours on your knees on a mechanics creeper, rolling around in a dark 3 ft. high crawl space, trying to find floor drains, in 2 1/2" of raw sewage???


----------



## sprucegum (Dec 10, 2017)

rocky1 said:


> Ever spent 8 hours on your knees on a mechanics creeper, rolling around in a dark 3 ft. high crawl space, trying to find floor drains, in 2 1/2" of raw sewage???


No NEVER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TimR (Dec 11, 2017)

Wife captured some video and added cool soundtrack. This is all within about 3/4 mile of us, as we checked the snow out from side by side. Mostly melted now, but will be listening to it drip from one roof section to another as it melts.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Ken Martin (Dec 16, 2017)

Them “old timers” ain’t old enough, Tony!
We had 10” in Bay St Louis back in ‘63! That ain’t far from Keesler. It fell on New Years Eve night. New Years Day of ‘64 was a thick white blanket!


----------

